# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2015 >  >  الزعيم ( ) / الأرسنال

## علي سنجة

*الزعيم ( المريخ ) / الأرسنال ( أهلي شندي )
الأثنين 12 / 10 / 2015 م
الساعة الثامنة مساء
القلعة الحمراء 
مباراة مؤجلة
دوري سوداني الممتاز
النيلين الرياضية

*

----------


## علي سنجة

*الزعيم برصيد 49 نقطة من 22 مباراة وأهلي شندي برصيد 50 نقطة من 26 مباراة
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ والآرسنال في مواجهة ساخنة بالقلعة الحمراء

يشهد ملعب استاد المريخ في الثامنة من مساء الاثنين مواجهة ساخنة تجمع المريخ بضيفه اهلي شندي ضمن المباراة المؤجلة من الطرفين من الجولة ٢٠ من مسابقة الدوري الممتاز ويسعى المريخ صاحب الارض والضيافة في تحقيق الفوز والحفاظ على آماله في الحصول على النسخة الحالية من بطولة الدوري الممتاز ويدخل المريخ المباراة وفي رصيده ٤٩ نقطة متخلفاً عن المتصدر الهلال بفارق عشر نقاط فيما يدخل الاهلي المباراة في المركز الثاني برصيد ٥١ نقطة بيد ان الفريق خاض مباريات اكثر من المريخ وستكون المباراة ثأرية ايضاً للمريخ الذي كان قبل الخسارة امام الاهلي بهدف في الدورة الاولى على ملعب استاد شندي. ويتوقع أن تأتي مباراة اليوم قوية ومثيرة بين الطرفين خاصة وان الاثارة كانت حاضرة في جميع مباريات الفريقين في الفترة السابقة.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*منتصرين بإذن الله 
وبالتوفيق للزعيم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد

ومنتصرين باذن الله تعالى
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة علي سنجة
					

الزعيم برصيد 49 نقطة من 22 مباراة وأهلي شندي برصيد 50 نقطة من 26 مباراة




للمريخ 50 نقطة من 24 مباراة
الى الان لم يحسم الاتحاد العام مصير مباراتي المريخ والامل ذهاب واياب
لذا الجدول سيكون بنفس نتائج المباراتين بالاضافة الى مباراة هلال كادوقلي التي منح نقاطها المريخ عن طريق لجنة الاستئنافات
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*اللهم نسألك أن تنصر المريخ علي أهلي شندي نصرا مبين يا ناصر يا معين
                        	*

----------


## kampbell

*السلام عليكم 

بالتوفيق للزعيم اليوم في ضرب نمور شندي  

و اتمني اتمني من الصفوه التدافع لمؤازره الفريق  في مباراة اليوم 

فهم اصحاب الحاره و اسياد الجته و الراس 

مريخنا يا مالك زمام احساسنا
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مرحب حبيبنا على سنجه وبالتوفيق للمريخ
وما النصر الا من عند الله الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد
                        	*

----------


## الرشيد داؤد عبدالرحيم

*بالتوفيق لمريخ السعد ومنتصرين بإذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اختيار ديديه نجما للمباراة
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*نتمنى الخامس ياشباب الليلة يوم المولد
                        	*

----------


## زين العابدين عبدالله

*الحمد لله اضرب اللون
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*زمن مضاف دقيقتين ونلعب فى الدقيقة الاخيره للزمن الرسمى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*يستحق ديديه نجومية المباراة بجدارة
                        	*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*مبروكين الثلاثة نقاط ومن بكره الناس تتفرغ لنقاط هلال كادقلى واعادة مباريتى الامل عطبره
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*مبروووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*انتهاء المباراة بفوز المريخ برباعية جعلته ينفرد بالمركز الثاني ب53 نقطة
في انتظار تنفيذ قرارات لجنة الاستئنافات التي ستجتمع غدا للبت في هذا الامر للمرة الأخيرة
                        	*

----------


## ماجد احمد

*مبرووووووووووووووووووووك
                        	*

----------


## الصاااااقعة

*مبروووووووووووووووك ياشباب
انتهاء المبارة بتقدم المريخ 4 / 1 
الاهداف  : ــــ

الهدف الاول  بقدم اللاعب ديدية فى الدقيقة 29 من الشوط الاول
الهدف الثانى ضربة جزاء هدف بقدم اللاعب علاءالدين يوسف الدقيقة 43 من الشوط الاول
الهدف الثالث بقدام اللاعب كوفى الشوط الثانى
الهدف الرابع بقدم اللاعب ديدية الشوط الثانى

هدف اهلى شندى احرز فى الشوط الاول بقدم اللاعب مجاهد فاروق
                        	*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*نهاية المباراه بفوز تاريخى للمريخ على الاهلى برباعيه
                        	*

----------


## صخر

*مبروك ويجب علي كل المريخاب غدا الاستعداد 
لي اي محاولة لسلب حق المريخ
                        	*

----------


## محمد النور

*مبروك يا صفوه وعقبال التتويج بالبطولتين
                        	*

----------


## علي ابراهيم الجنيد

*مبروووووووووووووووك ياشباب
انتهاء المبارة بتقدم المريخ 4 / 1
                        	*

----------


## Jimmy_Doe

*ديديه ما شاء الله بدأ يثبت وجوده ويحرز في كل مباراة
                        	*

----------


## استرلينى

*خروج على جعفر ومصعب افاد الفريق اتمنى عدم مشاركتهم فى المباريات القادمه
                        	*

----------


## mohanur

*مبروك ياشباب ...بس سؤال لمحمد فضل الله شكلو الدقة الفاتت يوم مباراة مريخ الفاشر ماعدلتك .....  الضربة جوا ال18 مع رمضان عجب ماشفتها و لمن الحكم  حسب  ضربة الجزاء ما قدرتا تقولا اي ولا لا بس مع علي جعفر قلتها صاح التدخل واضحمن علي جعفر مع اللعب رغممممممممم احتساب تماس للمريخ ....ياشباب احتمال بقيت مريض ومتحامل على التحكيم والمذيعين ديل كدي هدوني لو غلطان
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مبرووووووووووووك الفوز العريض والثلاثة نقاط
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مبروووووووووك ياصفوة
*

----------


## مريخابى واعتز

*مفروض ادارة النادى تجهز خطاب الانسحاب الان 
لان زناطير الاتحاد لن يسمحوا بتنفيذ قرارات لجنة الاستئناف
                        	*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*مبروك
                        	*

----------

